# Watermelon



## NougatTheHedgie (Jan 21, 2018)

Can hedgies eat watermelon?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes they can. It's a good treat once in a while. It's mostly water, but there's a good bit of sugar too, so you don't want to offer it too often. But I had a girl that really liked it.


----------



## NougatTheHedgie (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks


----------

